# Sticky  Popular Equipment & Tools Threads



## Ware

*Hoses/Hose Reels*
Eley Hose Reel Review
Water Hose Recommendations

*Outdoor Power Equipment Discussion*
Craftsman
Echo
Ego Power+
Idech Power Rotary Scissors (Landscape Blade)
Maruyama
Milwaukee
Stihl

*Reel Mowers*
Allett Mower Questions
 Back Lapping a Reel Mower
Baroness Reel Mowers
California Trimmer Reel Mower Questions
HOC Bar on a Budget!
Jacobsen Greens Mower Questions
John Deere Greens Mower Questions
McLane Reel Mower Questions
Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers
Spin or Relief Grind?
Swardman Reel Mower Questions
Toro Greensmaster & Greensmaster Flex Resources
TruCut Reel Mower Questions
Reel Mower Lapping Compounds
Used Greens Mower Buying Guide

*Equipement Maintenance and rebuilds*
Honda Carburetor Diagnostic Sheet
JD 220SL Reel Replacement and Reconditioning 
JD 220E Rebuild
Jacobsen 526a Reel Replacement
Toro GM1000 restore project
 Jacobsen PGM rebuild 
Jacobsen PGM 22 Reel Relacement 

*Sprayers*
Chapin 20v Backpack Sprayer
Chapin 97900 24V Push Sprayer
B&G Extenda-Ban Insecticide Sprayer
DFW Sprayer Wand
Gregson Clark Spreader-Mate
TeeJet Nozzle Discussion

*Spreaders*
Lesco Spreader Info

*Traps*
Gopher Traps
Mole Traps

*Other*
Show me your stash!
Show us your garage!

-----
Rather than clutter the top of each subforum with a bunch of stickies, we are going to try this approach - a single sticky thread at the top of each subforum with links to some of the most popular/relevant threads to that subforum. This will allow users to quickly access those threads that live within this subforum, and also threads that may live in another subforum.

I grabbed a few to get this party started, but feel free to nominate a thread to be included in this sticky. The mods will help me stay caught up on adding/organizing them. :thumbup:


----------



## Fronta1

Show me your stash


----------



## chrismar

Fronta1 said:


> Show me your stash


Ditto. The show your garage thread needs to be on here!


----------



## Hawgwild69

Swardman Edwin 55 delivered yesterday and I'm ready to get this thing going! Delivery man said that he's seen a few of these in my area of NWA recently. I'm ready for the hot weather!


----------



## g-man

I added a section for machine rebuilds, per @SantiCazorla request, that show the parts and how to do it. I think it is great to make finding these easier. I know a missed a few, so let us know and we will added them


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle

A+ organization!

I love these stickied quick access summary threads.


----------



## JerseyGreens

How about adding your awesome Spreader-Mate thread under the sprayer section?


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> How about adding your awesome Spreader-Mate thread under the sprayer section?


Done.


----------

